# How to keep GSD smelling decent?



## baileykendall (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi everyone! My gsd has recently been smelling bad, not like he has an infection or anything, but just the regular dog smell. I know you can't completely get rid of how he smells, but I gave him a bath and I could notice the scent 2 days later. I've been brushing him daily and I clean his ears and paws and I don't want to give him baths regularly because it can dry out his skin and be bad for his natural oils in his coat. Just looking for tips on how to minimize the smell. Thanks!


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

I've got two GSDs, one's a 5 year old bitch and one's a 5 month old boy. I love their smell, especially the younger one who still has a little bit of puppy smell! They both roll around in the mud occasionally and I take them to the river for a quick dip, but really their natural smell isn't offensive at all.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My dogs never have a strong smell unless they spend a lot of time in damp grass.There are products available that are lightly scented that you can spritz on,give a quick brush through,and voila!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I like the way dogs smell. Some of the itch spray I get for Shadow is scented( natural products like aloe or lavender), but I prefer her natural scent.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You can try changing foods. If your dog smells enough to bother you then I would wonder about body oils or yeast. there is a product called Dermoscent Essential 6 that I like. It's for dogs with dry skin but it smells great. You apply it as a topical.


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Although I'm not sure how well it works, there is a such a thing as dog cologne. You can get it on Amazon. You could try that.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Could be the food, the ears, anal glands, tartar on teeth. Healthy dogs don't smell bad. If the scent is offending to your nose, bathing and perfumes will only cover up the issue.


----------



## Sadie220 (Jun 5, 2020)

I use this on my dog. It’s great!! https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GZQYKWW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What are you feeding?


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

I prefer GSDs for many reasons, but one of them is that they are relatively odor free. They don't have that doggy smell that say Labs tend to have no matter how often they are bathed. When my girl has an odor, there is usually a reason. Either the food they are eating, or yeasty infection in ears, on toes, tartar buildup on teeth, etc. If I can address the reason, then I can eliminate the smell. On the other hand, maybe I've become odor blind, LOL.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Smell??? Really?

I‘m NO help on this one.

I’ve got zero experience with odorous German Shepherds.

Just the same, I hope you figure it out and best of luck.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

you do know your dog thinks you stink, too, don't you?


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

If a dog is eating a healthful diet there shouldn't be an unpleasant odor going on.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

My two GSDs have a nice, clean dog fur smell. 

My female, especially, likes hands on petting and attention when I get home from work, or in the evenings when we wind down. She either keeps her fur especially clean, or is just blessed with good smelling fur. The male still has a little of a puppy smell, but also stays pretty clean. 

Could it be a musk gland issue? Or rolling in some foreign substance?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Some of the intact males I have had developed a fairly unpleasant musky odor. Not sure why but it seems to come on with sexual maturity.


----------



## Kimberly Baumgart (Jul 21, 2020)

I would definitely change the food. Fatty acids and B complex for shiny skin is the must. Is his hair greasy? Maybe he might have a frugal infection. It is not as itchy but does have a strange odor.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I think the OP's dog has a specific issue but for the rest who just want to keep their dogs fresher without bathing, I have used this


----------



## Scottmm (Oct 11, 2021)

This is the smell of the dogs that it's not so easy to get rid of. It's just in their nature. You could wash them every other day, but this is not healthy for him or his fur. You could try to use some air fresheners, that's what we did in our case. It just eliminates the bad smell and adds a pleasant flavor to the air. We tried some marijuana odor eliminator, and it worked perfectly in our case. We have two labradors; you can imagine our struggle. This air freshener spray is perfect for home; we even use it in the bathroom and car.


----------

